# Do you use a software?



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm just curious if any of you who breed on a higher scale use a software to track your litters. If so, which one?

I'm interested in finding one, but any I have researched are -very- expensive.

I'm keeping everything in a day planner at the moment, and it works, but I hate having to flip back and forth through pages to find specific dates. I'm lazy! Lol.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I use mouserydatabase.com. It has a free version and if you want to take advantage of the other features you pay $35 a year.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I keep a studbook (which is a page a day diary) in which I record everything (litter details, parasite treatment, shows and results, fuel, bedding and feed costs, mice I've culled or given away, health problems, new mice brought in and I even record cleaning out) and I blue-tac cards to my cages detailing the mice contained within, their genes and their date of birth. Nothing on the computer.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I use Kintraks... www.kintraks.com I love it


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Like Sarah, I have a studbook. But I don't keep mine updated as often or as detailed. Most of the information I keep in my head and put in the studbook as time permits.

I also don't keep anything on a computer.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

when i bred hamsters i used ibreed (dunno if its still around) that was quite helpful. I use a diary much like sarah and jack - i prefer to write things down but much like jack it often tends to be when I get a spare minute lol


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I have had many systems over the years, I am very adverse to paperwork as I had to be very good at it at work, I certainly dont want any more paperwork than necessary in my Beloved hobby. I therfore have a record card for each mouse, and in the top left hand corner of the card i write the box number the mouse is in. Very frequently I will put the bucks from a litter in with their father, (never any probs apart from a quick sniff ) and the young does stay with their mum. All i will do then is write which buck sired the litter or doe in pencill on their box lid. When selection day comes the mice are compared to their parents and the remaining mice get a record card each as a prize. I can genrally see all the information i want on the mouse itself as opposed to looking it up. I will of course record details such as split satin etc.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I just etup with the mousery database like beth, in fact she is the one that told me about it and I love it! I really think I am going to upgrade next month! I was using kintracks but I really like the database even more.


----------

